
Wells Fargo lays off 5300 employees over fake accounts - markwaldron
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/09/08/493130449/wells-fargo-to-pay-around-190-million-over-fake-accounts-that-sparked-bonuses
======
detaro
discussion seems to end up here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456548)

------
batguano
Perhaps the headline on the linked article has been changed, but the employees
were fired, not laid off.

